# Anyone ever see velvet like this in Mid November?



## budweiser1984 (Oct 11, 2007)

A friend from work, shot this buck this morning. Anyone ever see a deer in full velvet in the middle of November? I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, I have seen that. I think that is from low testosterone levels, but I don't honestly remember. Back in August he probably didn't jump high enough when coming to a barb wire fence.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

That is what I have always heard as well...Either it has low testosterone, or it is completely infertile/no sex drive from what I have heard in the past. Nonetheless, cool looking deer.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i seen that on a mule deer one of my friends shots. it had a penis no balls and it had nipples... so we think it was a hermaphrodite or something.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Guy I now last year shot a really nice 4x4 that was in full velvet yet, when they went to gut it out, it was actually a doe? None of the utensil's needed to be a male. Nice deer non-the less.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

A buddy of mine shot a buck in velvet 2 weeks ago. I told him it must have had really low testosterone levels. He told me it's odd I said that, because the deer had really small testicles.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool dear man. Wouldn't have thought of the testosterone levels if i had shot one. Cool to know thow.


----------



## budweiser1984 (Oct 11, 2007)

My brother submitted this deer into the minot newspaper and they wrote up a pretty good article in the outdoors section, which can be found here http://minotdailynews.com/Outdoors/arti ... leID=16646 , The game and fish states it as being a sterile deer, like many of you said.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That deer looks gay to me. :eyeroll:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> That deer looks gay to me. :eyeroll:


Gay?


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

That article mentions a doe with horns. At my cabin up norht there was a doe who had one horn. We personally saw her for 6 years running, and she always had atleast one fawn. The owner of the store she normally stuck around said she had been there for atleast 11-12 years. It is a game preserve for miles around and the deer have pretty much figured it out, so most stick around for years.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I once saw a 5 point bull elk that was in velvet in late October. The bull had been castrated. Possibly got caught on a fence, or perhaps roped by "cowboys" and cut. Anyway, it was the biggest bodied bull I have ever seen hands down. The horns were smallist to average for a 5 point, but the body was absolutely huge. I first thought it was a Brahma when I saw it without the skin.


----------

